# Tympanostomy w/MAC



## SUEV (May 13, 2009)

When the anesthetic is listed as MAC for a tympanostomy w/tube, would you bill code 69433 or 69436?  Is MAC considered a local or would it be more like general?  Thanks,

Sue


----------



## eroland (May 14, 2009)

Sue, 

You would use code 69436 if surgery was performed under MAC. MAC is not a local anesthesia, patients are in a type of "twilight" state for the procedure, and are not fully awake. Therefore you would use the 69436 code.


----------



## SUEV (May 14, 2009)

That's what I thought but wanted to double check.  Thanks-Sue


----------

